# H&R Germany Announces Coilover Program for Classic Audis



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

> For all those who like to treat their young or old-timers to a longer trip out once in while or even like to be a little bit sportier H&R has developed special suspension components.
> 
> The sets comprise silencers and suspension that are explicitly adjusted to fit each vehicle. In this manner H&R makes modern technology available to the driver of a classic car that he is already used to in modern vehicles. A height adjustable threaded suspension with clubsport calibration even comes into play in the Audi S1. - This is also optionally available with adjustable rigidity.
> 
> The range of products now covers many models such as for example Alfa Romeo, Audi, Porsche or Mercedes Benz as well as diverse other classic cars of other brands. It naturally comes with a TÜV certificate of conformity for parts (Teilegutachten). On demand other models can, of course, be developed and supplied. The pricing for the modern driving delight in the well-loved classic car starts at around Euro 1,149.


Fourtitude has contacted H&R North America to clarify availability of this new line of product. We'll post more information as we receive it.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sweeeet. On the do list on the URQ. #1 get it out of the rotisserie. build up AAN, build stainless exhaust, paint , coil overs , not necessarily in that order. Very cool H+R:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

sounds like a cool build.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

No, what's cool is that you live at the land of chocolate! Went to the factory last year with the kids, good times!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It's good to hear every time something is offered for these cars. It's good to see continued parts support (of any kind) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

My 85 Ur Q is on the ground....but it needs to be closer to it.


----------

